# They call me MISTER Squeaks



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi folks,
I had the pleasure of spending some time with Mr. Squeaks (& Shi) yesterday. He is such a beautiful & delightful pij.  
How fortunate he was, to have been scooped up by Shi, after his horrific mishap.

Mr. Squeaks posed for a few pictures. Shi & I especially liked this one as shows what a 'proud' pij he is. 

I have put a couple more photos in the following post.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"Where did I put my goggles"*

A couple more photos of Mr. Squeaks.

The first photo is Mr. Squeaks sporting his 'flight suit'. I'm told that isn't his favorite outfit, but he is adorable in it.  

The second photo is of his right side, in which his wing had to be amputated somewhat due to his accident. He has adjusted well & gets around wonderfully. Shi will be able to answer any questions as she knows the particulars, I just take pictures.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy and Shi,

Mr. Squeaks is a very handsome pij, and actually looks quite dapper sporting his flight suit, almost like a pij version of superman  . 

Was his wing drooping as to interfere w/his walking, or perhaps the partial amputation for other reasons?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi,

Great photos of Mr. Squeaks...he's a BEAUTY! Such a regal, stream lined and sturdy looking fella. I think he looks great in his flight suit too!!!

Thanks Cindy for taking and posting these wonderful images


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cindy, Shi - Mr. Squeaks is one handsome fellow. I particularly like his "caped crusader" shot. The colors are beautiful against his grey feathers.

Maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cindy & Shi,

I'm sure Mr. Squeaks enjoyed his visit. What a regal looking bird, very handsome.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

he looks like a nice clean bird 

I like his pigeon cape  

and in the top picture he looks likes inspecting the wall


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy and Shi,

Mr. Squeaks has quite a handsome profile and looks adorable in the flight suit.

I bet he is quite popular with the ladies..both human and pijjie's


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Mr Squeaks is beautiful and lucky!

How easyis it to clean the flight suit? Has he got a spare?

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thank you so very much, Cindy!*

I don't have a digital camera and am really grateful to Cindy for taking the time so Squeaks could "show off." She always takes such beautiful pictures of her own pijjies that I knew Mr. Squeaks would look GREAT!

Thanks for all the positive feedback! Here are some comments and answers...

I, too, love the 'regal' picture... according to Mr. Squeaks, the better to show off his famous racing homing pigeon profile ala "Barrymore!"  

The only pigeon he has seen since his rescue was BrianNAmy's BB. In body shape, she looked like a slender model and he looked like a football player! (He weighs a little over a pound and that, plus ATTITUDE, is why he can intimidate my cats!) BB was too busy investigating my apartment to pay much attention to Squeaks and he just wandered around doing his own thing.

The red flight suit was the only color left in that size. I thought we were very lucky to get such a pretty contrasting color (actually RED, just happens to be his Scorpio color). In another thread about flight suits, I told how hard it was to find a size to fit him. The size listed for a pigeon was FIVE sizes too small for Squeaks!  Although the suit is a wee bit large, it works great! I don't have the disposable liners but the suit comes with a built-in liner. His poops collect in the "pocket" and I just shake them out and wash. The suit is nylon and dries very quickly. I only have one suit but wouldn't mind getting another some day.

Until he healed, I thought we would NEVER bond. Once healed, his whole attitude changed and he is one spoiled bird! Squeaks is now 2 years old.

After we finished the pictures, Cindy and I had lunch in her Arizona Room watching her pigeons in their aviary. Pij, when talking to his blind mate, Rae Charles, would do the usual male chortle. At the end, he would add a deep "wak wak" sound. I was laughing so hard, I could hardly eat!

Also, "mum's" the word, but Malia may be a male!  

A MOST interesting afternoon. THANKS CINDY, YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mr Sqeaks sure is a very handsom bird! You two are very lucky to have eachother! First time I have seen a flight suit. Didn't know what it was untill now!

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for taking the pics, Cindy.
Mr Squeaks is such a handsome guy. Shi, you must be so proud of him, so handsome and behaved, what a wonderful pij.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mr Squeaks is quite a distinguished looking bird. Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, Cindy...

Sounds like the two of you had a wonderful and relaxing day yesterday discussing and watching your pigeons. Then more discussion and pigeon watching over a nice lunch in the AZ room to boot


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr Squeaks is a VERY handsome looking Pigeon 
His stance and sleek feathers could place him in pigeon royalty!
It's great to see some pics of him.
Shi, I noticed you have a generic avatar...and thought you might like to use these beautiful pics of Mr Squeaks instead...so I made up a few thumbnails for you.
Feel free to use them if you wish.
Heres the link to them:
http://www.pixalbums.net/mrsqueaks.htm

Thanks for posting them Cindy

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANKS Alaska!*

How very kind of you! 

Yes, I will be changing my avatar with his "regal" pose. Cindy and I had talked about the avatar I was using and I mentioned that I chose it because it looked so much like Squeaks that I didn't see any need to change. However....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are the pictures you asked me to post for you Shi.
I hope this works.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, you Mr. Squeaks is so beautiful. Not a feather out of place and so elegant.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Maggie and Cindy*

Yes, Maggie, Mr. Squeaks spends a LOT of time preening to keep his feathers looking perfect. He never knows when he will have another photo shoot!  Fortunately, he hasn't started spending more time in front of his mirror!  He thanks you for your compliment!  

And *THANK YOU CINDY *for posting the pictures here. Cindy originally sent them to my e-mail and when I tried to change my Avatar, the change wouldn't work! Finally, I thought that if they worked before when posted here on site, just maybe... and sure enough! Sloooowly, I just MAY be getting the hang of this invention called a "computer!"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shi,

What a good looking bird!  

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Cindy.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mr. Squeaks is so handsome!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *THANK YOU CINDY *for posting the pictures here.


You are most welcome Shi. I'm glad they worked.

After reviewing the pictures we took the other day, I think the one you have posted is probably my favorite. 

Cindy


----------

